# Free Watch Movements For Spares/Repair (2 Of 2)



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

OK, so here is part two of the giveaway...

Timex ladies watch, 22mm wide. Hands move fine when the crown is pulled, and ticks away nicely when wound. I haven't checked for timekeeping or how long it lasts though. Stretchy bracelet will be removed and sold separately, so watch head only.










Camy ladies watch, 17 jewels. Has crown missing, otherwise complete and looks quite nice actually.



















Invicta ladies watch, 18mm wide excluding crown. Hands move smoothly when crown is pulled, but will not wind. Has 17 on face, so presumeably 17 jewels? Also looks like a hallmark stamped into the case, next to the crown, which also has an engraved Invicta logo.



















Rotary Super-Sports watch face complete with movement. Hands move smoothly when crown is pulled, but will not wind.










I hope someone out there will be able to use a few of these bits. It would be nice to find out what happens to them as well, just out of interest.

Cheers guys


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

MESSAGE SENT


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

PM sent mate - Let me know which ones you want :thumbsup:


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Davey P said:


> PM sent mate - Let me know which ones you want :thumbsup:


job done! many thanks too


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Just to let everyone know, 1250banditman will be taking all of these unless I hear from anyone else who wants a specific item in the next few days. Whatever happens, he has got 1st dibs on the Camy anyway.

Cheers.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

This lot will be sent to 1250banditman today.

PM sent mate ^_^


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Just to let you know these all arrived today thanks ! will get a better look at em when I finish shift (working nights ) in 4 days the Rotary looks interesting !

cheers

Dave


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Blimey, that was quick! :lol:

Hope you enjoy tinkering with them, and post any results on here if you manage to get any working :thumbsup:


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Bit of an update:

And some pics:

Strip and rebuild er well strip anyway dont know about a rebuild  Find its very easy simple in fact to get em in bits but getting them back again is another matter. Heres my first stumbling block the Timex ladies watch appeared fully wound so let the mainspring down and give it a full strip down to investigate the problem. Heres what it looked like ......










Getting it to this stage was incredibly easy..... maybe I am more talented than I thought?

Now just need to slip the mainspring back into its housing and begin the rebuild!!!

How the hell do I get that back in? seems impossible! Then of course theres the small problem of getting the balance back in !! but bit at a time eh? I have read that it takes a watchmaker 2 to 4 hours to strip clean and rebuild a watch. I would estimate it will take me 2 to 4 months to get this back into one piece again!!

Had a look inside the invicta rotary and camy some pics here: the Rotary looks nice and is a little bigger than the others so may tackle that soon it seems to have a fully wound mainspring and more wrong with it as the balance will not swing at all so that may need a good clean. the invicta is a nice looking 17 jewel piece too but oh so small perhaps too small for me to get at! (a good thing perhaps?) the Camy does have a balance that swings and may just need winding stem sourcing one will be a problem though. Anyway thanks for sending me these its all educational isnt it?

Rotary



















Camy


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice one mate :thumbsup:

Looks like you're having fun... I hope you will be able to get at least one of them working again anyway.


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Davey P said:


> Nice one mate :thumbsup:
> 
> Looks like you're having fun... I hope you will be able to get at least one of them working again anyway.


Cheers

The law of averages is always on my side  If I strip enough of em down eventually one will go back together again surely? thats my logic anyways!

The Invicta is so small even my smallest screwdriver is far too large to unscrew it! so maybe that one will be safe from my endeavours the others need to look out though! I am coming for you!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I've got a couple more if you need them mate. Both 17 jewels and a similar size and shape to the Timex.

Let me know if you're interested


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Davey P said:


> I've got a couple more if you need them mate. Both 17 jewels and a similar size and shape to the Timex.
> 
> Let me know if you're interested
> 
> ...


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

No problem mate, the postage is not enough to worry about so forget it. I will send you the other two watches next time I get to the post office, probably in the next few days :thumbsup:

Here are a few pics:




























Gold one has the crown missing, but otherwise looks complete. Silver one is fitted with a crown which looks too big, but seems to work OK (moves the hands when pulled out, but will not wind up the watch)

I hope you will be able to do something with them anyway


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Cheers mate your a gent :thumbsup:


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Just to say thanks received the other 2 yesterday and have been trying to learn a bit each time I strip them down, I am getting slightly better at it as I have successfully part stripped an rebuilt one with no other damage caused !! the gold colored one I stripped completely but couldnt figure out how to get the wheels back in ! and the silver colored one I managed to remove and rebuild all the winding mechanism but still doesnt wind, however it does run if I wind it up with a screwdriver !!

Need to get hold of a good book about them for xmas :thumbsup:

Thanks again for the sacrificial watches!

Dave T


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

No problem mate, if I get any more similar watches you are more than welcome to have them FOC

:thumbsup:


----------

